# Echo EG2300 Mikuni Carb



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm "restoring" a mint condition Echo EG2300 four cycle generator with a Mikuni Corp. carburetor. I can't locate all the parts for the carb, because the generator is over 25 years old. If it wasn't in near perfect condition I wouldn't bother, but this one is work fixing. I cleaned the carb, but I still need a float and needle valve, and a bowl gasket. Most parts are obsolete. I did locate carb gaskets.
The generator starts up, runs for about ten seconds, then stalls. It does start right up after two pulls right after that. I will be replacing the "low oil" sending unit as soon as it arrives from Ebay. Othewise, I'm baffled as to why it won't continue to run. I'll take the carb apart again. Any advice on where I can locate Mikuni carb parts?
The Echo part number itself is Y16077056010 and there are no other markings on the carb, other than Mikuni Corp. I've tried all the online replacement parts sites and have found some parts, but not for the carb itself. I've even contacted many carburetor repair sites and most have encouraged me to keep trying and not surrender, but I've had no luck. Seems like any Mikuni parts are for motorcycles, Sea Doo jet skis, etc. I'm stuck. Any ideas?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Did you try this site:








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of the generator as well as another of the carb.
I bet i could find one.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Old man here said:


> Did you try this site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that site and many others. No carb parts.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> snap a pix of the generator as well as another of the carb.
> I bet i could find one.


















These are images I captured before I cleaned up the generator. It was dusty too. I've removed, derusted and repainted many of the parts. Inside of carb is clean!
Hope these images help. If you need more, please let me know as I have some additional views of the carb, from different angles.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

bowl gasket you can use a proper size o-ring.
float and needle and seat..
that will be tricky.

have your reached out to both mfg's yet?
that would be a good place to start on older gear.
if it was not a short run of the product.
they will have paper prints of the parts on file.
and the vendors they used for those parts.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

I tried locating the Mikuni manufacturer, but the carb was made in Japan for Echo. Remember the generator is over 25 years old. I will try Echo USA but with Covid-19 forcing many to work from home I have apprehension that I'll get anywhere. But everyone I've spoken to keeps reminding me to keep searching and not surrender!
Thanks for the O-Ring suggestion. That was clever. It will work.
Did the images I posted help?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

how many cc's is the engine?
looks like a honda carb might fit!


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

What I know is 3.8 hp and a displacement of 0.192. It’s a four stroke engine, FYI. Also, electrically it’s 2.8 Kw; 3.7 Kw @ 5 hp. That’s the info on the nameplate.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

take a look at this carb over on ebay
*click here for kaw carby*
it looks close
at least at first glance

get out the digital calipers set to mm
take some dimensions of the carb bolt up flange etc.
and the depth of the carb.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> take a look at this carb over on ebay
> *click here for kaw carby*
> it looks close
> at least at first glance
> ...


It sure is close but there’s a secondary tube that does not exist on my Mikuni carb.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Here's another image with the float bowl removed.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

I have researched further and have learned the following:

Engine Model GE50DGY
192cc displacement
11.6 cu. in. displacement
engine type = 4 cycle, air cooled
engine speed = 3600 rpm


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

The generator isn't located where I am now, but in a week or so I can provide the dimensions in millimeters to match up the carb mounting, etc. I don't have the dimensions just yet.
I did contact Echo customer service via email and am waiting for their reply. Cross your fingers!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea that is the best place to start! 
with the oem for sure!
if they are a no go, easy to get close with a new carby.
afr is pretty wide on these engines (air fuel ratio).
so as long as you stay close on the engines CC's for displacement you are golden.
and the honda style carbs rock on small gasoline gen sets.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yea that is the best place to start!
> with the oem for sure!
> if they are a no go, easy to get close with a new carby.
> afr is pretty wide on these engines (air fuel ratio).
> ...


Thanks, and I have to be sure the linkages will line up too. Some of those Honda style carbs have an additional tube for the primer bulb, which my generator doesn't have.
I also want everyone to know that is reading this that all online parts dealers have told me that these older generators are built like tanks, compared to the new generation/current style.
They've all said I should keep searching for parts as it's worth the time and effort. I know I could purchase an equivalent but this repair is basically simple as long as I locate parts.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

port1 said:


> Some of those Honda style carbs have an additional tube for the primer bulb, which my generator doesn't have.


Honda GX engines don't have a primer, so if you get a carb meant for those, you're all set. However, you can also simply cap off the primer inlet, or add a primer kit for a couple of bucks: PRIMER BULB FUEL LINE SET FOR MTD 751-10639 951-10639A 319180092 319180304 RX | eBay


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

tabora said:


> Honda GX engines don't have a primer, so if you get a carb meant for those, you're all set. However, you can also simply cap off the primer inlet, or add a primer kit for a couple of bucks: PRIMER BULB FUEL LINE SET FOR MTD 751-10639 951-10639A 319180092 319180304 RX | eBay


I like the idea of a primer kit. I’d be modernizing the generator!! Great suggestion.... thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if you went with a honda carb then ok on the primer.

stay away from the tecumseh carbs... sure they have a primer..
but the emulsion tube design is not good at g rated language scale..
lol
you all know the bad words to insert here!
lol!

I think the honda carb is one of the keys why they start so well.
the trick is making adapters to fit other brands of engines!


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

I will definitely install a Honda carb if I can't locate parts for the original Mikuni carb. I will provide the exact dimensions in millimeters. I will likely need some advice on which Honda carb to purchase when I get the measurements. I do like the idea of the primer bulb, too.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

I believe I've located a Mikuni carb (this seller actually has two models on his page) that is a 90% match! Here it is... His Mikuni carb has two tubes, but mine only has one. There's also a black rubber tube on the top head of the carb and I don't know what that does, either. The fuel supply line tube is not on the "Mikuni Corp" side of the carb, but on the opposite side. His Mikuni has a stock number imprinted on it, but mine does not. The linkages are very similar, but my choke linkage works with a lever handle that I've not shown in my images. The large vertical spring on the head of my carb works to hold the add-on choke linkage in position. I wish I had the dimensions of my carb to match up with his.
What's your opinion, so far? Here's another view of my carb partially mounted to the generator:


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Argh....I didn't mean to post two pictures....sorry about that. I believe I found another carb on Amazon! It is oh so close to mine, and way inexpensive!!
Here it is on Amazon. Do you think I should try it? Oh, I wish I had the dimensions of my carb....not for another week or so.


----------

